# Kingston USB Drive not formatting



## Dhruv11 (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a Kingston Data Traveller 2.0 USB Drive (512 MB). few days ago my frend borrowed it from me and now it has become unaccessable. I cant open it, cant format it. If i check its properties it says RAW File system, when i try to open it, it pompts that drive is not formatted and when i click on format now, it says drive cant be formatted  Tried formatting it from Command Prompt but it gave me *Error in IOCTL call* error. any help ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

try in a different system, if it works fine if not then timeto test its life time warrenty support


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 15, 2007)

format it from the command line... i had the same prob..i formatted it from command line... in the command line go to the drive and write "format" ..


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

jal_desai said:
			
		

> format it from the command line... i had the same prob..i formatted it from command line... in the command line go to the drive and write "format" ..



dude he has already told that he used command line.....not working.....

@Dhruv , I suggest you to try the drive on another computer (try it on your friedns comp  )

OR there might be some problem in ur usb mass storage and root hub drivers .


do this (reintalling usb root drivers)

1. remove your pen drive
2. right click my computer
3. go to device manager in hardware tab
4. unistall these all marked with red 
here 

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/usb.JPG

5. reboot ur computer 
6. plugin the pen drive
7. the drivers should be automatically be installed again .
8. now try to format it

if it doesn't works ..........do what i said first .....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 16, 2007)

not working @expertno.1


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Dhruv11 said:
			
		

> not working @expertno.1



so you tried it another computer too ?


if doesn't works


time to get to the service center 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 16, 2007)

hey, I too had this problem........it was a virus; its in d %systemroot%\windows\

Its a VBscript file, I'm not remembering its name........


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> hey, I too had this problem........it was a virus; its in d %systemroot%\windows\
> 
> Its a VBscript file, I'm not remembering its name........



he told that he has tried it another computer too ....

so i dont think the other comp has virus too 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 16, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> he told that he has tried it another computer too ....
> 
> so i dont think the other comp has virus too



it may be  or may not. I later found dat this virus ws with all ma friends...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 16, 2007)

download this hp usb format tool and format it , it will definetly work
*files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

these type of problems usually occurs due to virus


----------



## Dhruv11 (Dec 16, 2007)

zyberboy said:
			
		

> download this hp usb format tool and format it , it will definetly work
> *files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197
> 
> these type of problems usually occurs due to virus



I tried to format it using this HP USB FORMAT TOOL but it says drive is write protected  Also i performed a deep scan on my HDD for viruses and none were found. (Im using Eset Smart Security)


----------



## anand1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Time to get help from service center. have it checked out and replaced with a new one.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 16, 2007)

ok 
run a live linux cd and try formating from their


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Already told not the case of a virus 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------

